# Keeping Puppy Warm in Crate



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fall is upon us here in New England and nights and early mornings are cold. I want to make sure Pippa is warm enough in her crate at night (especially as we move into winter). Her crate is in our great room. Right now we have a flannel blanket on top of a towel inside the crate for bedtime and a larger blanket covering the outside of the crate for a more "den-like" feeling (as well as to keep extra warmth in!). Any other/better suggestions for keeping her warm and comfy?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We have Mac's crate in our Kitchen and we have underfloor heating in the kitchen so he is nice and toasty!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Brooklyn gets cold really easily and seems to take forever to warm back up. I got her this tummy warmer coat (I saw it posted here in another thread  ). It fits really great even though I got one size larger for her to grow into. She never seems to mind it when I put it on, or tries to bite at it. Shipping cost to Ontario floored me, but that shouldn't be a problem for you. 

http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=132_168&products_id=2719


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

We've always used fleece blankets for Holly, nice and cozy and easy to wash...but shortly we will be getting a doggy pita pocket for her! Our Aunt is sewing one for her..saw it on a previous post....we think Holly will love it she always has to be under blankets!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

We're in the same spot and will be gettting one of the fleece jackets for the house during cold months and night time from Chilly dogs ...


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

KashagLake said:


> we will be getting a doggy pita pocket for her! Our Aunt is sewing one for her..saw it on a previous post....we think Holly will love it she always has to be under blankets!


Thanks KashagLake. I saw that post as well and couldn't for the life of me remember what they were called! My pup is always under the blanket on the floor, so I think she would love one as well.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

My dogs love their sleeping bags.

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

All great suggestions. We definitely like the Tummy Warmers (although not sure how much Pippa will enjoy it 

RBD - Planning to order one of those sleeping bags tonight....XL too big or okay? (I think you said that was the size you get...)


----------



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought a deep fleecy bed which fits in the crate & sticks up around 10" to keep mine warm. Then her crate is 100% covered at night. In the morning I feel her ears (the radiators of the V soul) & they are always nice & warm. If you are at all concerned I recommend putting a max/min thermometer inside the crate & then you can be sure how cold it gets in the dead of night.

Mine also loves her sleeping bag - but alas can't get in on her own. For camping she has an equafleece which covers her rear legs too - but doesn't have a zip or uncomfortable clips for her to lie on.

During the day she is fine if she is moving - but if it's raining or she has to stay still then the Chillydog coats are fantastic.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of them will shred bedding material when they get bored. You could always let him sleep in your bed.


----------

